# Reprendre des contrats ou pas ?



## Nanou91 (21 Juillet 2022)

Coucou *@assmatzam *

Je voudrais ton opinion sur une subtilité POLE EMPLOI, et voir si tu as bien tout compris (une sorte de devoir sur table)…. 😂
Et cette réflexion servira je pense à faire réfléchir les collègues.
J’ai actuellement des droits ouverts (depuis septembre 2020 suite à la perte de 2 contrats) : 1095 j car je suis vieille...😂
Ils ont été recalculés une fois en mai 2021 à la perte d’une activité conservée.
Ils vont être recalculés en septembre prochain après la perte de ma dernière activité conservée.
Jusque là c’est très simple.

Depuis septembre 2020, j’ai repris des contrats (activités reprises) :
Un du 1 au 11 septembre 2020
Un de décembre 2020 à août 2022
 Un de Mars 2022 à Août 2023
Deux de Septembre à octobre 2022
Et un, mon petit fils depuis Avril 2021 que je ferai finir en décembre 2023 même s’il rentre à l’école en septembre 2023.

Pourquoi décembre et pas septembre ? : Car j’ai 58 ans. Donc quand ces activités reprises seront regardées pour calculer un rechargement, ils regarderont une période de 36 mois précédant le dernier jour travaillé.
Ce sera le 31 décembre 2023, fin du contrat de mon petit-fils. Donc 36 mois en arrière ça remontera au 1er Janvier 2021.
Et sur la période de 36 mois du 01/01/2021 au 31/12/2023, j’aurai une période travaillée complète, sans « trous », sans « période sans activité », sans période « sans contrat ». Alors que si il se finit en Août 2023 ils regarderont 36 mois du 1er sept 2020/31 août 2023 et j'aurai un trou du 11/09/2020 au 07/12/2020. Tu me suis ? ? ? ?
Car comme tu dois le savoir, à présent, depuis la nouvelle réforme Unédic, si on a des périodes sans activité sur les 24 ou 36 mois étudiés, ça pénalise car les salaires perçus sur ces périodes sont divisés par 730 ou 1095 jours et non plus uniquement par le nombre de jours travaillés.

Mes droits initiaux devraient être épuisés le 25 Juillet 2025. Donc à ce moment là POLE EMPLOI va étudier un rechargement en regardant les contrats repris cités ci-dessus ; sur une période de 36 mois pleine. (Ils ne seront pas énormes (dans les 32 euros/jours mais le propos n'est pas là).

Donc à présent, essaie de me suivre et donne moi ton avis.
Ai-je intérêt à reprendre des contrats entre décembre 2023 et juillet 2025 ?
Oui ? non ? sous quelles conditions ?
Bonne réflexion et bonne soirée...😘


----------



## assmatzam (21 Juillet 2022)

😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂


----------



## assmatzam (21 Juillet 2022)

Tu as raison c'est un calcul à faire car des lors ou tu te retrouves avec 4 activités reprises tu travailles réellement que pour 30%
Car pôle emploi te deduit 70%

C'est t pour ça que maintenant je ne prends que des 4 jours
J'ai un peu moins de salaire mais plus de pôle emploi


----------



## assmatzam (21 Juillet 2022)

Il faut que tu estimes le montant de ton are pour 2025 et voir si cela te suffit 
Et en fonction de ça tu avisera pour reprendre des contrats en septembre ou pas


----------



## nounoucat1 (21 Juillet 2022)

😭😭😤


----------



## Nanou91 (21 Juillet 2022)

*@assmatzam *
Alors moi ce n'est pas ça qui m'interpelle ! Pour moi le "problème" est ailleurs.
Dans mon cas,  j'ai une famille qui cherche à partir de Décembre pour une petite fille née en juin 2022 donc qui entrera en maternelle en septembre 2025. Imagine que je prenne ce contrat. Même s'il est rémunéré le mieux du monde. Il se finirait le 31 Août 2025.
Donc ! avec ce contrat, je vais moins taper dans mon stock d'ARE, donc ça décalera peut-être ma fin de droits initiaux de juillet 2025 à Novembre 2025.
Quand en Novembre 2025 ils vont étudier un rechargement, ils vont prendre les 36 derniers mois précédant le dernier jour travaillé donc du 1er sept 2022 au 31 Août 2025. Et là, je perds tout le bénéfice de ce que j'ai travaillé en "contrats repris" de Décembre 2020 à Août 2022.
Donc sur mes repris actuels :
Un de décembre 2020 à août 2022 : *il ne compte plus*
Un de Mars 2022 à Août 2023 : *les salaires de mars 2022 à août 2022 ne comptent plus* 
Deux contrats : de Septembre à octobre 2022 : *ceux là compteraient encore mais juste des mini contrats de dépannage*
Et un, mon petit fils depuis Avril 2021 que je ferai finir en décembre 2023 même s’il rentre à l’école en septembre 2023 : *les salaires de Avril 2021 à Août 2022 ne compteraient plus.*

Donc en fait, il faudrait que je sois sûre de pouvoir me recréer une PRC (Période de Référence de Calcul) de 36 mois avec minimum autant de salaire que j'ai sur ma PRC validée actuelle.

Ou alors il y aurait une subtilité pour que la PRC validée actuelle ne soit pas perdue.
Une idée ? Ça t'inspire quoi ? ? ?


----------



## assmatzam (21 Juillet 2022)

C'est pas évident 
Il faut que tu couches tous ça sur papier et estimer quel moment serait le plus propice pour arrêter les contrats et avoir une période de référence à plein pot pour avoir une are plus conséquente

Moi j'avoue avoir eut une chance de malade car je suis arrivé en fin de droitau 1er septembre et je venais d'avoir 4 gros contrats qui venait de se terminer et 1 autre gros contrat 10 mois avant et 2 dépannages 

Du coup mon are c'est envolé 
D'où les 97,11€ brut par jour


----------



## Chantou1 (22 Juillet 2022)

Alors j’ai une collègue qui avait perdu un contrat en sept 2021 et repris mi novembre et a eu très peu d’ares en Nov et déc et en juin elle a eu bcp ne comprenant pas trop, mais à priori c’est normal, bla-bla-bla par sa conseillère 

et là elle a « perdu » un contrat au 30 juin, parents pensant que c'était + économique pour eux de clôturer fin juin que fin août et SURPRISE hier courrier de POLEEMPLOI qu’elle gagnerait 1.600 € environ SAUF qu’elle a aussitôt un autre contrat depuis le 1er juillet !

Donc les boules. 

La seule chose POSITIVE que je lui ai dite qu’elle bénéficiera de l’ABATTEMENT qu’elle n’aurait pas eu par POLEMPLOI et qu’elle bosse pour sa retraite pour l’augmenter. 

Cher payé quand même lorsque l’on sait ça.


----------



## Nanou91 (22 Juillet 2022)

Les ARE qu'elle n'utilise pas maintenant elle les utilisera plus tard., tant qu'elle reste inscrite et ne ne désinscrit pas, le délai de déchéance ne court pas


----------

